# Best lense????



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

Who makes the clearest lense for a 1 3/4" Apex scope? Any particular reason why you think what you do? Is light transference reduced as you increase the power? I've just gotten contact lenses [ I don't shoot with my glasses] and although I can see one pin for the first time in my life I don't know if my down range vision is any better or not. With the power in my contacts I was wondering if I should reduce the lense diopter, increase it or just leave it alone? I shoot a 1/8" peep and I'm looking for better definition in the dark woods for 3D. Thanks in advance, Mark


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

I use the 1.75 apex as well, and have had lots of success using the 2x and 4x verde glass lenses made for the apex. I also wear contacts, and up to a point I was using a 6x scope with a #1 clarifier peep. I got a new prescription and was forced to make a change as I could not see the dot anymore. I changed to the 4x and reduced my peep sight from 1/8 to 3/64 no clarifier lens and was able to see my pin and a clear target view for the first time in years. I used this setup for almost a year and decided to get a 2x for indoor and fita...helps me tighten up my spot groups a little more...personal preference i guess.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm hearing great things about Brian Stokes lenses.


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

I've had great success with TPoptics lenses. I can change lenses (power) and point of impact does not change.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

I'd have to say I'm pretty proud of the ones I do...


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

As an optician for the last 20 years... I can better answer your down range and visual concern questions better if I knew a little about your correction as well. You can put it here or feel free to reach out privately [email protected] , I'll do all I can to help you out.

Chuck


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

J Whittington said:


> I'm hearing great things about Brian Stokes lenses.


Your hearing correctly! They are awesome! My eyes are getting worse and I lost the clarifier this past yr. and can see with a 4x lens...also, I believe Brian has the coatings perfect, no reflections or glare. Try'em, they are great lenses.


----------



## Hawk Eye (Aug 6, 2005)

Feather Vision makes great lens for any scope houseing you might have. The are worth taking a look at.


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

Feather Vision.


----------

